
Ask HN: How do you track your time? Using RescueTime or something else? - mettamage
I am looking for a time tracker since I want to know to what extent I am wasting my time behind the computer. I was thinking about simply coding a simple app that checks my browser history and I slowly but surely categorize what I deem to be productive and what I deem to be unproductive, and what I deem to be a bit of both.<p>A friend of mine said there was an app called RescueTime, but you can&#x27;t own your data. Then I noticed there was this open source tool called ActivityWatch [1]. The Github of ActivityWatch shows a couple of extra options.<p>So how do you track your time to know how productive you are &#x2F; how much time you waste?<p>I remember one guy commenting on here that he uses a chess clock and clicks on one or the other to know what time he wastes and what time he is productive. I find it a very cool idea, but also a bit too involving.<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ActivityWatch&#x2F;
======
jppope
[https://www.toptal.com/tracker](https://www.toptal.com/tracker)

IMO Best one on the market... better than harvest or rescue time, captures
screen shots etc. Crazier yet... it's FREE

... I have zero affiliation too btw

